# شريط ترانيم (طيب وحنين) (فايزة ناثان و بولس ملاك)



## نور سات (20 يناير 2010)

*
 Track_1
  كلــنا مرضى وتعابــى
 http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?d3ykijzmmuj





 Track_2
  البـابـا كيرلس ده هديه
 http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ilz4ddrynmm





 Track_3
  لـــيك يابابـــــانا
 http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?5zggnw2j5ed





 Track_4
  صـــورتك يابــابــا
 http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?fjmnmommnya





 Track_5
  لـــو مجــروح
 http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?vmwmngcoldd





 Track_6
  دلـــوقت عرفت
 http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?n3nemkmyylw





 Track_7
  بعـــد مابقى البابا كيرلس
 http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jzyljugut0d





 Track_8
  قــوللى يابابا كيرلس
 http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?nz3ztyu2imz





 Track_9
  ايــوه صحيح البابا كيرلس
 http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?y5hzfomi4jm





 Track_10
  البــابــا فى قلبى خبيته
 http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ynymoygqgdm





 Track_11
  نسئلك ياربنا يسوع المسيح
 http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?tzxy3mqjamz








  * لتحميل الشريط كامل بمساحة 45 ميجا *





 http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zn5enzjcznd

*​


----------



## ق عادل (20 يناير 2010)

*رد: شريط ترانيم (طيــب وحنــيــن) (فايزة ناثان و بولس ملاك)*

شكرا على المجهود 

الرب  يباركك 

على تعبك


----------



## الدقش (27 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 نوفمبر 2010)

تم تعديل اللينكات من موضوع لاخونا بيبو 
سلام ونعمة 
​


----------

